# RS6



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Have you seen the price for the stage 3 conversion?

Ouch :

http://www.auto-amd.com/rs6.asp


----------



## mobtob (Jul 11, 2003)

505 bhp - Â£1800

613 bhp - Â£30k

Therefore Â£28,200 gets you 108 bhp


----------

